# another name on my Amazon flex account



## Carlos79 (Mar 28, 2021)

hola mi duda es, hace unos días entré a Amazon Flex pero cuando bajé la aplicación debajo del círculo de mi foto de perfil sale un nombre que no es mío, dos mensajes que dejó atrás pero no me responden.
¿Es posible que alguien haya usado mi número de seguro social y esté trabajando? incluso los contratos que me enviaron a mi correo estaban a nombre de esa misma persona


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

No se si sabes, pero nosotros no hablamos eapañol.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Carlos79 said:


> ¿Es posible que alguien haya usado mi número de seguro social y esté trabajando?


Si. Ahora es una tradición familiar. :biggrin:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Podría ser que alguien haya robado su identidad. Otra posibilidad es que alguien a las oficinas de Amazón se haya equivocado en l'entrada de los datos suyos.

Se puede anticipar respuesto lento/nullo de todas estas aplicaciones, specialmente durante esta época del pandemia. Se debe sequir a enviando los correos electrónicos fin que algien le responda. Es la misma con Uber o Lyft.



TobyD said:


> No se si sabes, pero nosotros no hablamos eapañol.


No hablo español, però, hablo italiano, y, a causa de asisitr a l'escuela católica, he estudiado latín.............allora, puedo descifrar español.
Este es foro internacional, y allora, las reglas permiten lenguas otras de inglése..


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Tendrias que preguntarle a Amazon, quizas sea un error de ellos, o tu cuenta fue hackeada. Nosotros no sabriamos. 
Saludos y cuidate.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

That wall couldnt even keep our friends from south of the border 
out of this website...


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Podría ser que alguien haya robado su identidad. Otra posibilidad es que alguien a las oficinas de Amazón se haya equivocado en l'entrada de los datos suyos.
> 
> Se puede anticipar respuesto lento/nullo de todas estas aplicaciones, specialmente durante esta época del pandemia. Se debe sequir a enviando los correos electrónicos fin que algien le responda. Es la misma con Uber o Lyft.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Porque tan serioso!?!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Hahaha!*jajaja*


RPT: Reparada Para Tí (¿equivale aquella en español a FIFY en inglés?)



TobyD said:


> Porque tan serioso!?!


Algunas participantes neofitas se han ofendido cuando otros participantes hacen comentarios de lenguas otras d'inglése. Mi trabajo como Árbitro es hacer los participantes neofitas sentirse bienvenidos. Una vez, había particpante neofita que ha preguntado algo en frances. Muchos ogres y otros sabelotodos hicieron comentarios y se burlaron de aquello. He estado disconectado cuando hice su fijo inicial. Le hemos perdido como participante. He tentado de salvarle, però ero demasiado en retàrdo (hablo frances también). No quiero que algo simile pase de nuevo.

.......en verdad, he olvidado......................



Carlos79 said:


> hola


Bienvenido a UPpuntoNet.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Carlos79 said:


> hola mi duda es, hace unos días entré a Amazon Flex pero cuando bajé la aplicación debajo del círculo de mi foto de perfil sale un nombre que no es mío, dos mensajes que dejó atrás pero no me responden.
> ¿Es posible que alguien haya usado mi número de seguro social y esté trabajando? incluso los contratos que me enviaron a mi correo estaban a nombre de esa misma persona


Tramposo y mentiroso, traes problemas por utilizar la cuenta de tu esposa (o), amigo(a), primo(a)?

Amazon has been cracking down on ID theft, even if it's your spouse, friend or cousin.

Thank you Amazon


----------

